# Jorja triplets with a surprise



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

For the second year in a row, Jorja kidded out in the barn by herself and not in a kidding stall. Three doelings. One solid red. I thought she might throw color last year when bred to Mr. Rich, but didn't see it coming bred to Leslie's buck G-Force. I'll get more pics later. Here's a teaser.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is always a great surprise! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Jorga! Times 3!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's another crappy picture. Jorja's trips are doing pretty good. The biggest doeling has the back legs that don't work problem. I've been helping her nurse every two to three hours. Hopefully she will pull out of it.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautiful. Good job Jorga, all by yourself and three does, sounds like your a keeper lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Three doelings again! Wow! Good for Jorja! Ohhhh dear... that makes me worried. Rich bred to paint doe= two traditional bucks... Jorja bred to G-Force= 3 does and 1 being red! 

Are you gonna sell the red doe???  Just curious... 

The biggest kid in our sets of triplets had the weak back leg problem too. I helped them stand and walk several times a day like you're doing. Cosmo's buck took a full week before he could walk normal... and Addy's took about 3 days.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats they are very nice. Victoria, do you think they were low on selenium?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Are you gonna sell the red doe???  Just curious... .


Maybe. I can only keep so many.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

clearwtrbeach;1357994 Victoria said:


> No I think it was just because they were from a set of triplets, and didn't have as much room to move around in the mom. We had two kids with weak back legs and they were both from a set of triplets...none of our twins had problems. We gave them both selenium paste after they were born, and that didn't seem to help much if at all....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I agree they don't have to be Se deficient. The other two of Jorja's were almost running four hours after they were born when I found them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have one girl out of triplets just born, who doesn't necessarily seem to be weak legs but at the ankles she for lack of better term knuckled over.?.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! I had a lamb that couldn't stand for a few days, couldn't walk for a week, couldn't life head for a few weeks (retracted tendons I think they call it?). Anyway, adding fish oil to the milk helped a lot (anti inflamatory). It is now fat and healthy! Hope kids legs sort themselves out but if not just thought I would let you know about the fish oil.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are adorable! Love that red doeling! I'm sure the biggest baby will work out those back legs. I noticed in our triplets there was always one that had back leg issues, but they got it sorted out within a couple of days.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Boer newborns have the funniest little faces! I just can't get over how adorable they are as babies. Way cuter than my minis.

Good thing they look so delicious when they grow up, or I'd have to go vegetarian!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I have one girl out of triplets just born, who doesn't necessarily seem to be weak legs but at the ankles she for lack of better term knuckled over.?.


Yeah, I had a set of triplets and the smallest one had feet that knuckled over. They were pretty bad but I left her alone and they straitened out on their own after three or four days.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

1/2 cc of vitamin a, d & e injection can really help tp syraighten out the frpggy legs

cpngrats on the girls  clever mum!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I named the big traditional with the back leg issue, "Jewel" after a character in the old HBO show "Deadwood". She's doing way better. Now it's mostly her right back leg. She now shuffle walks, runs and jumps. Gaining weight at break neck pace.


----------

